# Pone(n) ... en el cine; ¿Qué pone(n) en el periódico?



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

La pregunta que tengo es sobre el singular o plural de 'poner' en los siguientes usos:

1. 'Ponen _Carmen _en el cine / en la tele.' 
¿Es posible también 'Pone _Carmen _en el cine / la tele'?

2. '¿Qué pone hoy en el periódico / Qué pone en el texto / la carta?'
¿Es posible también '¿Qué ponen hoy en el periódico / qué ponen en el texto / la carta?'?  
 
(En el ejemplo del diccionario de wordreference 'quiere saber qué pone la carta de tu madre' está claro para mí que no puede ir en plural; en los míos no sé.)

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Namarne

Para mí, el ejemplo de WordReference es equiparable a tu ejemplo 2: ahí *poner *significaría "estar escrito", o "aparecer escrito", "constar". (No hay verbo, son frases impersonales.) 
En cambio en tu ejemplo 1, el significado es diferente, por eso está en plural. Hay un verbo elidido, en 3ª persona del plural, aunque no sepamos "quiénes" son esos señores que ponen la película en el cine o en la tele. 
Una curiosidad: hasta hace no mucho tiempo al menos era muy común decir "*en el cine echan Carmen*". No me preguntes por qué.


----------



## Argónida

Namarne said:


> Una curiosidad: hasta hace no mucho tiempo al menos era muy común decir "*en el cine echan Carmen*". No me preguntes por qué.


 
Sí, por aquí es más común ese verbo. Yo siempre digo: "A ver qué echan esta noche en la tele" o "¿Echan algo bueno en el cine esta semana?". Aunque también se dice "poner".


----------



## Namarne

Argónida said:


> Sí, por aquí es más común ese verbo. Yo siempre digo: "A ver qué echan esta noche en la tele" o "¿Echan algo bueno en el cine esta semana?". Aunque también se dice "poner".


OK, ya veo que es de uso común. A mí me encanta ese giro, porque aquí (en Cataluña) no se usa (bueno, es una opinión), y por eso no estaba seguro de su actualidad. (Yo viví de pequeño en el sur de Navarra, y allí era la forma habitual de decirlo: _En el cine echan una de vaqueros._)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá diríamos "ponen" en ambos casos. Si conocemos al "cácaro" (el que pone las películas), diríamos "¿Qué pone en el cine hoy Juan?"

Creo que sería "¿Qué pone el periódico hoy?" y "¿Qué ponen en el periódico hoy?"


----------



## Argónida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que sería "¿Qué pone el periódico hoy?" y "¿Qué ponen en el periódico hoy?"


 
De acuerdo con la primera, pero en la segunda yo diría "¿Qué pone en el periódico hoy?". De la misma manera que digo: "¿Qué pone en ese cartel?, ¿qué pone en la carta que te mandó?..."

Pensándolo bien, la primera también me parece rara. Yo diría "¿Qué dice el periódico hoy?"


----------



## muycuriosa

Muchas gracias, Toño, Namarne y Argónida.

Si intento resumir vuestras respuestas, llego a la conclusión que para el cine / la tele / la radio se utiliza 'ponen' (o 'echan', depende de la región), excepto si conozco al que pone la película y lo digo de una forma más personal.

¿Y para el periódico / un texto? 
Si entiendo bien, me parece que para Toño 'pone' y 'ponen' son posibles, 
mientras que Namarna dice que se trata de una forma impersonal ('pone' = 'está escrito'), lo que debería significar que el singular es forzoso aquí. ¿O es también una diferencia respecto al país? 

Y parece que para Argónida va en singular también (si no utiliza otro verbo).

Pues, ¿qué aprendo?


----------



## Namarne

Sobre el tema de disensión, yo sigo pensando que en una carta, en un periódico, en un libro, "pone" tal cosa (o "dice", como ha dicho Argónida, creo), en singular. A lo mejor, según la frase, es posible el plural, pero entonces habría algún cambio de sentido. 
(Pero es una opinión, quizá ToñoTorreón lo ve diferente.) 
Un saludo a todos y buenas noches (en España), 
N


----------



## Malaia

Creo que el modo más sencillo de entenderlo es pensar que en el cine no sólo es una persona la que se encarga de poner la peli, tampoco en la tele, pienso que sea por eso que lo hacemos en tercera persona del plural, porque son ELLOS quienes la ponen. Sin embargo en el caso del libro sólo se habla de un sujeto, el libro, por eso decimos que en el libro pone tal cosa, si digéramos más de un libro también diríamos "en mis libros pone tal cosa" . Raro, pero es asì.


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias, Malaia y Namarne. Lo tengo claro ahora.


----------



## pejeman

En Sonora usábamos el verbo "dar". ¿Qué dan hoy en el Cine Cajeme? -La vuelta al día en ochenta mundos.

Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

Acá en Argentina, en el cine *dan* una película y el diario (no periódico ) *dice* algo.


----------



## Capodibomba

Hola a todos;

A mi todavía no me han "echado" ninguna película encima en el cine, y tampoco me han " puesto" ninguna película en ningún sitio .
 
Creo que no es correcto utilizar estos términos.


----------



## lamartus

Capodibomba said:


> Creo que no es correcto utilizar estos términos.



Curiosa afirmación. Mira lo que dice el DRAE:

*poner*

* 14.     * tr. Representar una obra de teatro o proyectar una película en el cine o en la televisión.

*echar*

* 23.     * tr. Representar o ejecutar comedias u otros espectáculos.
_

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Parece que sí es correcto usar ambos verbos. 

Saludos (¡otra extraña resurrección! )


----------



## chics

Hola .

Confirmo a Namarme, para películas y espectáculos aquí decimos *ponen*, y _allí_  *echan*. Esto está claro que es en plural.

Para periódicos y cualquier cosa escrita, diría que es siempre singular con el verbo *poner*, por ejemplo_ ¿qué pone ahí?_. En cambio, utilizando el verbo *decir* puede ser singular o plural. Yo veo una sutilísima diferencia de significado que tal vez ayuda a entenderlo:_ poner_ en este caso significa haber, estar escrito, y no hay sujeto (como tampoco lo hay en _llover_); mientras que con _decir _en realidad sí nos referimos a que hay una persona o más que nos cuentan algo. 

No sé, yo sólo usaría _dicen_ para algo escrito cuando me he fijado que lo escriben dos personas o me refiero a un periódico entero, y en realidad sería en el sentido de qué me quieren explicar, como podría decirlo de Lamartus y Kangy o cualquier otra persona.

Por cierto, Lamartiqui, ¿qué dices de unas resurrecciones?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría que por aquí se usa indistintamente "echar" y "poner" y también simplemente "haber" (¿qué hay en la tele esta noche?). 

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. Coincido con Chics, Lam ¿quién ha resucitado? Porque las resurrecciones son más de Semana Santa, ahora tocan Nacimientos.


----------



## Capodibomba

Hola Lamartus,


No especifica películas, se refiere representar o ejecutar, Mira la posición 23. 



*1. *tr. Hacer que algo vaya a parar a alguna parte, dándole impulso. _Echar mercancías al mar_ _Echar basura a la calle_

*2. *tr. Despedir de sí algo. _Echar olor, sangre, chispas_

*3. *tr. Hacer que algo caiga en sitio determinado. _Echar dinero en un saco_ _Echar una carta al buzón_

*23. *tr. Representar o ejecutar comedias u otros espectáculos.


No te parece mas adeucuado ?......


*proyectar**.*

(Del lat. _proiectāre_, intens. de _proiicĕre_, arrojar).




*5. *tr. Reflejar sobre una pantalla la imagen óptica amplificada de diapositivas, películas u objetos opacos.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Un saludo.


----------



## lamartus

Estimado Capodibomba:

No hacía falta la entrada entera al diccionario ya que como habrás comprobado ya lo leí para poder hacer mis citas, pero gracias de todas maneras.

En cuanto al tema del hilo: tan correcto es echar una película como proyectarla si se trata de un cine, pero dudo bastante que se proyecten películas en la tele siguiendo la propia definición a la que tú haces referencia. Es más, nadie (al menos hasta dónde llegan mis oídos) dice "¿Qué película proyectan hoy en el cine? o ¿Qué proyectan hoy en la tele?" Es mucho más habitual (y también es correcto) "¿qué ponen en la tele?, ¿qué peli hay/echan/dan en la sesión de tarde del cine?" cosa que creo ha quedado ampliamente explicada a lo largo de este hilo por todos sus participantes.



> ¿No te parece mas adecuado ?


 No, no me lo parece, pero en todo caso se trata de mi subjetividad y no de una "incorrección" como tú hacías referencia en tu primer post.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

A mí sí, me parece mucho más adecuado, para el telediario. De hecho ya lo dicen así: 
_La película X se estrenó el viernes y se proyecta en las principales salas... _etc_.

_De todos modos, en el habla cotidiana, ¿no te parecería a ti más apropiada alguna otra expresión? ¿Cómo lo dices tú? Yo al menos no conozco a nadie que me diga: ves a ver tal peli, la proyectan en tal sitio. ¿Tú empleas _proyectar _habitualmente?


----------



## chics

También decimos "¿qué_ hacen_ en la tele?"


----------



## lamartus

Namarne said:


> A mí sí, me parece mucho más adecuado, para el telediario.



Solo por meter el dedo más en la llaga: es adecuado en ese contexto, pero el telediario no lo proyectan a las nueve sino que lo echan, lo ponen o lo dan a las nueve .

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

No sé, lamartus, porque también podrían proyectar el telediario en el cine. Antes había eso, ¿cómo se llamaba? Ah, sí, NO-DO, o algo así.


----------



## lamartus

chics said:


> También decimos "¿qué_ hacen_ en la tele?"



Chics, no estoy segura pero creo que pudiera ser un localismo. Por aquí nunca he oído eso salvo que estén haciendo algo raro y una exclame: ¡¿Qué están haciendo en la tele?! ¡Se han vuelto locos! (cosa  que por otro lado, según están los medios, sucede con mucha frecuencia ).

Saludos (también para los esquimales del moco colgando )


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Solo por meter el dedo más en la llaga: es adecuado en ese contexto, pero el telediario no lo proyectan a las nueve sino que lo echan, lo ponen o lo dan a las nueve .
> 
> Saludos.


 
O incluso "es a las nueve".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

lamartus said:


> Chics, no estoy segura pero creo que pudiera ser un localismo. Por aquí nunca he oído eso salvo que estén haciendo algo raro y una exclame: ¡¿Qué están haciendo en la tele?! ¡Se han vuelto locos! (cosa que por otro lado, según están los medios, sucede con mucha frecuencia ).
> 
> Saludos (también para los esquimales del moco colgando )


Chics, yo te comprendo... Quiero decir, que te entiendo y te comprendo.  
Son éstos que están nerviosos por el partido del domingo. 
_ ¡Qué están haciendo en la tele!_ es una frase claramente ambigua en mi pueblo.


----------



## chics

lamartus said:


> Chics, no estoy segura pero creo que pudiera ser un localismo. Por aquí nunca he oído eso salvo que estén haciendo algo raro y una exclame: ¡¿Qué están haciendo en la tele?! ¡Se han vuelto locos! (cosa que por otro lado, según están los medios, sucede con mucha frecuencia ).


Ya veo, por eso nadie lo había dicho antes... Venganza: en cambio aquí, si dices "¿qué echan?", y tal como están los medios, se puede interpretar como que hay alguien lanzando un zapato o alguna cosa así. 
Gracias Namarne por entenderme, uf, que ya pensaba que era un bicho raro y único en mi especie.


----------



## falbala84

Namarne said:


> De todos modos, en el habla cotidiana, ¿no te parecería a ti más apropiada alguna otra expresión? ¿Cómo lo dices tú? Yo al menos no conozco a nadie que me diga: ves a ver tal peli, la proyectan en tal sitio. ¿Tú empleas _proyectar _habitualmente?



¿"Ves" es "ve"?


----------



## Namarne

falbala84 said:


> ¿"Ves" es "ve"?


Jajajaja, jo, falbala, pues sí. Hay que ver, aquí a la que te descuidas... 
Gracias, eres muy amable.


----------



## falbala84

Jops, perdón, es que al leer la frase me ha resultado rara y he tenido que pensarla...


----------



## Namarne

falbala84 said:


> Jops, perdón, es que al leer la frase me ha resultado rara y he tenido que pensarla...


Vale, vale, yo pensé que era gracia sevillana. 
(Y ante eso no cabe sino reír.)


----------



## pejeman

Retomo la pregunta de muycuriosa, en su segunda parte y para mí, al hablar del periódico, siempre uso el singular y con los verbos venir, traer y salir.

¿Qué noticias *trae* hoy _La Jornada _en su primera plana?

La convocatoria para irse de embajador a Timbuctú *salió* la semana pasada en Excélsior.

Hoy no *viene* nada de interés en los periódicos.

Saludos solsticiales para todos los compañeros del foro.

P. D. Por otra parte, tal vez se trate de una forma abreviada de decir: traer, salir y venir *publicado/a*.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Qué estan pasando...
Qué van a pasar...

y de acuerdo, eso de proyectar ya es en lenguaje más profecional, digo yo.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Hay, dar, pasar, poner. (echar no, pero se entendería)
  Qué película *hay* en el cine, es muy temprano no hay nada bueno, pero a las 8:00 van a *dar* la del Reino, aunque a esa misma hora en la tele van a *dar/pasar* la Shreck. Con que no *pongan* otra de terror todo está bien.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia decimos:
¿Qué dan en el cine? ¿Dan alguna película interesante? 
¿Qué hay/pasan en televisión?
¿Qué dice el periódico de hoy?


----------

